# civil partnership visa to the usa



## tommy cosh (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi, I am a first time user. I'm inquiring about a civil partnership visa.

My partner and I are both from the UK. My partner has an American passport as her mother was born in Ohio and moved to the UK when she was 15.

We are seriously thinking of moving to the USA but how do I go about applying for a 
civil partnership visa. Is it a long drawn out process? and usually how long does it take.

Hope someone can help

Thanks
Tommy


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

There is no "civil partnership visa". Go through the stickies at the beginning of the US forum and you can read up in length about spousal and fiance visa and the appropriate documentation.


----------



## tommy cosh (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks very much for you reply. Looks like we have to go down the Fiancée route.


Tommy


----------



## americanguy (Jun 14, 2011)

twostepis right. There is no such thing as a civil partnership visa. Further, the United States Government *does not recognize same-sex relationships pursuant to Defense of Marriage Act 1996(thought that may have applied to your particular case). The U.S. Embassy may recognize the civil partnership de facto, but I would contact them.*

Best of luck, 
Alex


----------

